# Two "virgin" Thomson Tivos to give away



## jminhas (May 18, 2002)

Hi there, apologies if I'm posting this in the wrong area - I did look around but I could not find anywhere that seems the right place to post such a message. Anyway, I am about to clear out a load of old technology from my house via my local Freecycle network, but I thought I'd post here to advertise a couple of items; namely my two beloved Tivos.

Basically; I have had a couple of the original Thomson Tivos since 2002 and they have served me and my family very well over the last 7 years. They are still working well as far as I can ascertain, no problems with them whatsoever. Lifetime subscriptions at the time I bought them. But I am now going to junk them as I have moved on to other things but I thought I'd check out whether there are any Tivo-philes in the north London area who would like to come and take these away from me free of charge: TWO Tivos (basic models) with no mods to them whatsoever, complete with original remotes and a pile of Scart and RF cables and mains leads to go with them.

I have uploaded a picture here:

__
https://flic.kr/p/3320714700

Let me know (by email) if anyone interested in coming to collect them before I junk them or post a message to Freecycle.

Best regards - Jag


----------



## kandinsky (Jan 16, 2005)

If I arrange a courier would you post them?


----------



## mutant_matt2 (Dec 16, 2008)

Where in North London? I'm there...


----------



## jminhas (May 18, 2002)

Sorry, should have been a bit more precise: North West London - NW9, just outside the North Circular Road. Kingsbury/Queensbury/Kenton borders. Honeypot Lane vicinity. Although I drive around the area quite a lot - so can take them in the boot of my car to anywhere in the Wembley/Harrow/Neasden/Edgware area.

Kandinsky: can't be hassled with posting them; would rather just hand them over to anyone willing to collect. Is that what you mean?


----------



## mutant_matt2 (Dec 16, 2008)

Like I said, I'm there (my best mate used to live in Burnt Oak, so I used to spend a lot of time in the area). Email sent.

Cheers,

Matt.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

I'm not greedy (and I'm sure mutant_matt 2 isn't greedy either) so would be happy with just taking away one of these two Tivos.

I have an elderly relative who would really appreciate all the recording benefits of Tivo and is not in to flashy and expensive HDTVs and so on. Happy to collect in person during the next few days as convenient.

You did say that they both have Lifetime Subs?


----------



## mutant_matt2 (Dec 16, 2008)

Yep, I'm not greedy either!  I would happily collect both if jminhas just wants shot, and pass one on to whoever else would want to collect from me, or just take one - not fussed either way.

HTH!

Matt


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

mutant_matt2 said:


> Yep, I'm not greedy either!  I would happily collect both if jminhas just wants shot, and pass one on to whoever else would want to collect from me, or just take one - not fussed either way.


I'm sure this forum member might prefer to meet each of the members giving his Tivo a new home in person.


----------



## jminhas (May 18, 2002)

Happy to split them two ways! 
Yes, and both have lifetime subs. Got them both as part of a "Thomson TV (CRT) and Tivo" deal from Currys in 2002. One combo for "upstairs" and the other for "downstairs". My family loved them for seven years (used them with Sky Digital boxes) and we are sad to have to chuck them out - so would rather they went to good home than skip. We never used the remotes - used All-In-Ones instead so everything in good condition - including IR wands. The disks in the Tivos have spinned constantly since 2002 (apart from when we switched them off whenever we went on hols) and never failed on us; so it's hard to say how much life they have left in them but they were working fine before I switched them off for the last time yesterday evening. I hoovered up all the dust including from the fan outlet areas earlier today and they are shiny and ready to go. Would you believe it they even have the plastic film on the front facias which I strangely never got around to removing all those years ago!
Where would your contact collect it from Pete77? (Or would you be coming yourself?)


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

I sent you a PM and an email. So hopefully you can get in touch to discuss when it would be convenient for me to collect a Tivo from you.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

I always seem to miss these; and they're always nowhere near me


----------



## mutant_matt2 (Dec 16, 2008)

That's usually the case for me, also, Carl.


----------



## kandinsky (Jan 16, 2005)




----------



## jminhas (May 18, 2002)

Apologies, but now have them reserved for imminent collection by Pete77 and Mutant Matt.
Best regards - Jag


----------



## pauljs (Feb 11, 2001)

so you will get to meet the infamous Pete77


----------



## bigwold (Jun 4, 2003)

pauljs said:


> so you will get to meet the infamous Pete77


Can you take a photo of him?


----------



## mutant_matt2 (Dec 16, 2008)

LOL! 

Thanks Jag, most appreciated!  I don't know how you kept it so clean!

Cheers,

Matt <back from North London>


----------



## 6022tivo (Oct 29, 2002)

Lifetimes go on ebay for &#163;100+ each.. I hope none of the collectors stick them on ebay..


----------



## tenwiseman (Dec 3, 2006)

I've got two TiVo's with lifetime service that I'm going to be using for a good while yet until I can find a suitable replacement - which is looking more like a home build HTPC system than anything else.

When that day, month (or year) comes - these and accompanying bits will be offered for free to you good chaps on this :up: forum ...

P.S. Note, I said a good while yet - so nooooo badgering or advance reservation requests 

BTW seems jminhas lives around the corner from me! He has got an ace blog at www.route79.com worth a visit!


----------



## jminhas (May 18, 2002)

Hahaha! Bigwold: I like to think that I'm the UK's most prolific cameraphone blogger. Almost 10,000 pics of "life through my eyes" at http://www.flickr.com/photos/route79/ - so would love to post a pic of Pete77, but that would prob not be excusable as "art" and would therefore have to respect his/her privacy I'm afraid! 

Mutant Matt: Cheers! Was great to meet you and hope you find a good use of one of my beloved Tivos! 

tenwisemen: it seems we share the same sentiment: giving something back to the "community" that has served me well over the last 7 years. My family thoroughly enjoyed the Tivos, and this community forum has been part and parcel of that enjoyment so a big thanks to all who have contributed here. (Even though I never modded my boxes, I got a lot out of the knowledge that accumulated here over the years and I am very grateful for that.)
And thanks for the feedback re the blog pages at route79.com, one of my earliest postings on the blog was about my Tivos! :: http://www.route79.com/journal/archives/000011.html

Cheers to all.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

I'll be quite happy to give away my Tivo, but you'll have to agree to take it out of my cold, dead hands


----------



## ...coolstream (Dec 10, 2005)

LOL.

Leave the 'cold dead hands' on and advertise it as a customised rack mount!


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Eww!


----------



## bigwold (Jun 4, 2003)

jminhas said:


> would love to post a pic of Pete77, but that would prob not be excusable as "art" and would therefore have to respect his/her privacy I'm afraid!


It had never occurred to me that Pete77 could be a 'her'


----------



## davisa (Feb 19, 2002)

Ahrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr! missed this, and you're not far from me at all 

...oh well


----------



## mutant_matt2 (Dec 16, 2008)

LOL - Petette  

As Carl said, you'll have to prise my (now two) TiVo(s) out of my cold dead hands, and then fight my wife off also...(she's as big a fan as I)  

I might still use eBay.....to buy some spare parts though... 

Matt


----------



## jminhas (May 18, 2002)

I finally handed my second original/unmodded/lifetime-sub Tivo to Pete77 at midday today outside my office in Slough. The moment was captured on my cameraphone at:

__
https://flic.kr/p/3349139244

It was a sad moment for me, but thanks to Mutant Matt and Pete77, I am glad to know that the two Tivos will be happy in their new adopted homes.

All the best to the Tivo Community, I hope to have a Tivo once again at some point in the future, but for the forseeable future it's life with a Humax and Freesat.

Best regards - Jag


----------



## healeydave (Jun 4, 2003)

jminhas said:


> All the best to the Tivo Communnity, I hope to have a Tivo once again at some point in the future, but for the forseeable future it's life with a Humax and Freesat.


Well, you know where we are 

Working on new website...


----------



## ColinYounger (Aug 9, 2006)

Assuming that it's Pete77 in the picture, I'm impressed he's a practical man. He has a radiator key on his coat, "just in case".


----------



## ...coolstream (Dec 10, 2005)

How long before the handles snapped? Look at the tension on the straps and the white fingers 

How about a full-frontal for a quid pledge to comic relief?


----------



## jminhas (May 18, 2002)

Apologies, but I did not get any snap of the famous Pete77 other than the one that I uploaded as per above.  And the bag was quite a sturdy one, no chance of it ripping any time soon - and it didn't have to go very far - I think Pete77's car was waiting around the corner.

So, regrettably, Pete77 remains an enigma for now ...


----------



## ColinYounger (Aug 9, 2006)

Small clues mean big things.


> Pete77's car was waiting around the corner.


Was it a SPC (Spectrum Patrol Car)?


----------



## PaulWilkinsUK (Mar 20, 2006)

So Pete77 and 'The Stig' aren't one and the same then...


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

jminhas said:


> So, regrettably, Pete77 remains an enigma for now ...


Now are they the same hands as in this photo of an enigma from 1943


----------



## gyre (Nov 22, 2003)

I suddenly got this mental picture of pete and joe90 combined. Whoops 

-- gyre --


----------



## ...coolstream (Dec 10, 2005)

Pete not home yet and telling us all about it?

Visions of him surrounded by rooftop snipers and him being told to move slowly away from the package. Maybe Pete will be on the telly on Friday


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

ColinYounger said:


> Assuming that it's Pete77 in the picture, I'm impressed he's a practical man. He has a radiator key on his coat, "just in case".


No that's Timberland's idea of a cord pull on the jacket. I believe in super arctic North American winter conditions you are meant to use them to pull the jacket skin tight around you. Never seems to have been necessary here in the UK though.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

jminhas said:


> Apologies, but I did not get any snap of the famous Pete77 other than the one that I uploaded as per above.  And the bag was quite a sturdy one, no chance of it ripping any time soon - and it didn't have to go very far - I think Pete77's car was waiting around the corner.


It made it home safely in one piece and has just been through Guided Setup to a Freeview and aerial program source at my postcode. This is because a major snag with a satellite feed from an old style Sky communal dish is that you can't run more than one satellite box off it if you need each box to be able to tune to different channels at the same time.



> So, regrettably, Pete77 remains an enigma for now ...


I'm sure Jag could have snapped another photo of me receding in to the distance if he had wanted to but he seemed to respect my right to protect my privacy.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

PaulWilkinsUK said:


> So Pete77 and 'The Stig' aren't one and the same then...


What makes you say that. Dunsfold Aerodrome is not a very long drive away from here.


----------



## Mark Bennett (Sep 17, 2001)

Pete77 said:


> he seemed to respect my right to protect my privacy.


Are you Max Mosley?


----------

